# Winter Wolf parts



## silverbk (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a plow branded Winter Wolf, blue in color. It measures 78" across. I desperately need a cutting edge.

Does Snowbear or anyone still stock a cutting edge this size?


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

It doesn't look like they do...

http://www.snowbear.com/store/category/2

If I were you, I'd call them and ask if the 82" has holes that line up the same. If it does, you could just put that one on, and cut it down to size.

Alternately, you could stop by a local metalworking shop with your plow, and ask them what the charge would be to make a new one.

That may be cheaper, when you factor in shipping from Snowbear...


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Most metal supply places can get you the appropriate sized piece for cutting edges. You could get it cut to size, and then drill your own holes using your cutter as a template.


----------

